# Compatibilidad de impedancias.



## m-82 (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola gente soy un instalador de car-audio y vengo de un foro del ramo buscando su ayuda.

Estamos analizando conversores de entrada de alta (alto voltaje/baja impedancia) y salida de baja (bajo voltaje/alta impedancia).

Tenemos en nuestros catalogos dos tipos de conversores;el mas sencillo que es un simple circuito pasivo formado por resistencias fijas + (bobinas o condensadores) + unos potenciometros finales o los mas elaborados que son modulos con conversores A/D-D/A,que se supone que manejan señales con un voltaje muy aceptable y una distorsion armonica muy baja.

Para entender bien algunos resultados obtenidos,necesitamos entender un par de conceptos basicos que seguro que ustedes conocen:

1/Cual es la relacion entra la impedancia de salida (radio) con la de la entrada (etapa potencia).Deben ser lo mas parecidas posibles,mayor la de salida,como afecta al sonido??

2/Porque no se puede conectar directamente la salida de altavoces de la radio con la entrada de previo de la etapa? Presuponemos que esa etapa puede manejar sin problemas el voltaje de entrada que arroja la radio.Alguna incompatibilidad de impedancias? de la propia arquitectura de su circuiteria?

3/Los conversores digitales dan como resultado un sonido pobre,artificial,suponemos que es debido a los conversores A/D-D/A,saben como operan estos?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2009)

m-82 dijo:


> 1/Cual es la relacion entra la impedancia de salida (radio) con la de la entrada (etapa potencia).Deben ser lo mas parecidas posibles,mayor la de salida,como afecta al sonido??



La impedancia de salida de la etapa anterior a la potencia debe ser lo mas baja posible (alrededor de 100 ohms en una salida de línea normal). Si fuera mas alta que la de la etapa de potencia, entonces se formaría un divisor de tensión que atenuaría seriamente la señal entrante a la etapa (no es exactamente así, pero la comparación te sirve).



m-82 dijo:


> 2/Porq no se puede conectar directamente la salida de altavoces de la radio con la entrada de previo de la etapa? Presuponemos q esa etapa puede manejar sin problemas el voltaje de entrada q arroja la radio.Alguna incompatibilidad de impedancias? de la propia arquitectura de su circuiteria?



No se puede conectar directamente por que la tensión de salida de parlantes es muchísimo mas alta que la aceptada por la etapa para proveer la maxima potencia. Vos podés conectarlas, pero vas a tener que poner la radio a muuuyyyy bajo volumen para tener la maxima potencia de la etapa y cualquiera que gire la perilla va a sobrecargar la etapa de entrada de la etapa, con el riesgo de volar las protecciones...si es que existen, y si nó....vuela el operacional de entrada.
Si sabés cual es el nivel pico-a-pico admitido en la entrada para máxima potencia, podés colgar un divisor de tensión a la salida de parlantes para atenuar esa tensión de salida a lo requerido por la etapa.



m-82 dijo:


> 3/Los conversores digitales dan como resultado un sonido pobre,artificial,suponemos q es debido a los conversores A/D-D/A,saben como operan estos?



Hay varios tipos de conversores A/D y D/A y de eso hay mucha info en la red.


----------



## m-82 (Dic 16, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> No se puede conectar directamente por que la tensión de salida de parlantes es muchísimo mas alta que la aceptada por la etapa para proveer la maxima potencia. Vos podés conectarlas, pero vas a tener que poner la radio a muuuyyyy bajo volumen para tener la maxima potencia de la etapa y cualquiera que gire la perilla va a sobrecargar la etapa de entrada de la etapa, con el riesgo de volar las protecciones...si es que existen, y si nó....vuela el operacional de entrada.
> Si sabés cual es el nivel pico-a-pico admitido en la entrada para máxima potencia, podés colgar un divisor de tensión a la salida de parlantes para atenuar esa tensión de salida a lo requerido por la etapa.



Gracias por contestar.

Una radio tipica de 4X50W da una potencia real de unos 4X20 Wrms.

Si reproduzco una señal senoidal grabada a 0 dBFS (el max posible en formato CD),no pasa de 11 o 12 Vrms antes de entrar en clipping.

Existen en el mercado de car-audio fuentes y previos que manejan estos voltajes sin el menor problema con muchas etapas.

Por lo tanto la tension de entrada no seria ningun problema.La impedancia por tu respuesta anterior tampoco seria ningun problema,puesto que seria de baja impedancia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2009)

Entonces no entiendo que es lo que has preguntado 

Si tenes previos y etapas previstas para conectarle directamente un "cable de parlantes" (que lo unico que tienen es un divisor de tensión interno), la impedancia de salida te queda cómoda...cual es el problema que tenés?


----------



## m-82 (Dic 17, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Entonces no entiendo que es lo que has preguntado
> 
> Si tenes previos y etapas previstas para conectarle directamente un "cable de parlantes" (que lo unico que tienen es un divisor de tensión interno), la impedancia de salida te queda cómoda...cual es el problema que tenés?



La salida de alta (altavoces) de una radio moderna lleva un circuito integrado (muchas veces alimentado con uno o dos Mosfets) que por construccion es imposible darle masa como se hacia en las antiguas radios,antaño no se si recuerdas que se conectaba el cable altavoz + y el - a chasis.

Pero esto nos crea un problema,muchas etapas modernas llevan la malla de la circuiteria de previo con 0 ohm a masa,por lo tanto acabariamos averiando el integrado de la radio.

Ademas aunque nuestra etapa tuviera un circuito con malla de previo flotante,el problema de los parasitos en car-audio,nos ha llevado a preguntarles
a ustedes estas dudas.

De tu anterior respuesta;si tenemos tres fuentes identicas pero una con 100 Ohm,otra con 500 Ohm y otra con 1K Ohm de Zout;si la etapa tiene una Zin de 20K....la primera sonaria mas alta y seria mas inmune a parasitos q las demas? porque?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2009)

m-82 dijo:


> La salida de alta (altavoces) de una radio moderna lleva un circuito integrado (muchas veces alimentado con uno o dos Mosfets) que por construccion es imposible darle masa como se hacia en las antiguas radios,antaño no se si recuerdas que se conectaba el cable altavoz + y el - a chasis.


Eso es porque el integrado de salida trabaja en "puente", puedes tomar la señal de la salida de este integrado con un capacitor en serie que elimine la componente de tensión continua presente en esa salida (VCC/2).
La tensión de salida de señal será 1/2 de la tensión de salida total, si tomas la señal de la salida "+" lo lógico sería que sea "Directa", si lo haces de la salida "-", se supone que este "Girada" 180º


> Pero esto nos crea un problema,muchas etapas modernas llevan la malla de la circuiteria de previo con 0 ohm a masa,por lo tanto acabariamos averiando el integrado de la radio.


Lo que dañaría al integrado es la circulación de CC a masa, con el capacitor no ocurriría.
Respecto a la impedancia que representa la etapa, con su resistencia a masa, no debiera presentar problemas, ya que el integrado manejaba originalmente la baja impedancia de parlante.
Si puede aparecer alguna pérdida en graves si el capacitor que elimina la componente continua no es del valor adecuado.


> Ademas aunque nuestra etapa tuviera un circuito con malla de previo flotante,el problema de los parasitos en car-audio,nos ha llevado a preguntarles
> a ustedes estas dudas.
> 
> De tu anterior respuesta;si tenemos tres fuentes identicas pero una con 100 Ohm,otra con 500 Ohm y otra con 1K Ohm de Zout;si la etapa tiene una Zin de 20K....la primera sonaria mas alta y seria mas inmune a parasitos q las demas? porque?
> ...


La posibilidad de captar interferencias es directamente proporcional a la impedancia del circuito, mayor impedancia --> mayor posibilidad.
Así que la norma sería "Tener la impedancia tan baja como se pueda"
En resumen, sip, la primera sonará algo más alto y supuestamente con menos posibilidad de captar interferencias.


----------



## m-82 (Dic 17, 2009)

Asi da gusto,informacion rapida y concisa.

Por lo tanto a ver si lo he entendido bien,bastaria con añadir un condensador en serie en el cable (+) de la salida de altavoces,que hago con la salida de altavoces ( -)? la dejo suelta? la pongo a malla de previo? la dejo suelta y le doy masa directa a la malla de previo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2009)

m-82 dijo:


> .....Por lo tanto a ver si lo he entendido bien,bastaria con añadir un condensador en serie en el cable (+) de la salida de altavoces,


Sip, el valor del electrolítico hay que calcularlo en base a la impedancia de entrada de la etapa de potencia y la frecuencia de corte deseada.


> que hago con la salida de altavoces ( -)? la dejo suelta?


A algunos IC de autostereos no les gusta trabajar "Sin carga", a veces se les da por hacer alguna que otra cosa extraña. Yo pondría una resistencia que simule el parlante (24 Ohms unos 5W).
OJO: Cualquiera de las 2 salidas del IC de la radio que se conecten a masa en forma directa producirá muy probablemente la destrucción del IC.


> la pongo a malla de previo? la dejo suelta y le doy masa directa a la malla de previo?


La malla del cable que lleva señal a la etapa la conectas a tierra de la etapa solamente.
Esto último habrá que comprobarlo en la práctica, si hace falta conectar ambos extremos o solo uno buscando la mejor calidad de audio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 17, 2009)

m-82 dijo:


> La salida de alta (altavoces) de una radio moderna lleva un circuito integrado (muchas veces alimentado con uno o dos Mosfets) que por construccion es imposible darle masa como se hacia en las antiguas radios,antaño no se si recuerdas que se conectaba el cable altavoz + y el - a chasis.
> Pero esto nos crea un problema,muchas etapas modernas llevan la malla de la circuiteria de previo con 0 ohm a masa,por lo tanto acabariamos averiando el integrado de la radio.



Aunque ya te lo explicó Fogonazocon lujo de detalles, traigo algunas cosillas extra.

Que tengas la malla de la entrada a masa no implica nada malo en la medida que *SIEMPRE *la conectes a masa. Tomando la señal de una salida en puente con el "vivo" de la entrada a UNO de los cablesa de parlantes y la malla a masa, lo unico que logras es una señal de entrada que tiene la mitad de amplitud que la señal de salida (por que solo usas una mitad del puente) y una componente de contínua de Vcc/2. Si la atenuás con un divisor, reducís la amplitud de la señal y la componente de contínua en la proporción que fije el divisor. Si la etapa de potencia ya tiene un capacitor de entrada, que es lo más probable, ahí terminó todo el asunto: este capacitor remueve la CC y solo deja pasar la señal de CA. Claro que acá no estamos considerando la impedancia de entrada de la etapa y su efecto sobre el divisor de tensión y el filtro pasa-altos de entrada, pero como la salida es de parlantes, no hay problema en armar un divisor de tensión con resistencias de valor relativamente bajo, aún a costa de una disipación de potencia no despreciable.
Si necesitas tomar la señal de ambos cables de parlantes en una configuración puente, la cosa es un poquito mas complicada, ya que hace falta un divisor en cada salida del puente y amplificador diferencial para referir a masa la tensión entre ambos divisores, pero es algo muy simple de hacer.



m-82 dijo:


> Ademas aunque nuestra etapa tuviera un circuito con malla de previo flotante,el problema de los parasitos en car-audio,nos ha llevado a preguntarles a ustedes estas dudas.
> De tu anterior respuesta;si tenemos tres fuentes identicas pero una con 100 Ohm,otra con 500 Ohm y otra con 1K Ohm de Zout;si la etapa tiene una Zin de 20K....la primera sonaria mas alta y seria mas inmune a parasitos q las demas? porque?



La diferencia de impedancia entre las salidas, referidas a la entrada es menor que 1:20, así que poco efecto vas a notar desde el punto de vista de la atenuación. Por otra parte, 20K es una impedancia entrada (que es la que fija la susceptibilidad al ruido) lo suficientemente baja como para tener problemas de ruido. Sin embargo, el tema del ruido no puede analizarse solo desde este punto vista, por que tenés parásitos que va vía la fuente de alimentación, parásitos inducidos electromagnéticamente en los cables de señal y en las fichas de conexión, etc, etc, así que el tema de parásitos hay que encararlo por varios puntos simultáneamente.

Saludos!


----------



## m-82 (Dic 17, 2009)

Os adjunto un par fotos.En la primera pongo el reductor de alta-baja mas sencillo que he encontrado.Esta compuesto por un condensador en serie con el polo (-) y una serie de resistencias:

http://img705.imageshack.us/i/yuyup.jpg/

En esta otra os pongo lo que creo que he podido ver:

http://img684.imageshack.us/i/esquemaprevio.jpg/

1/El condensador en serie en este caso va en el cable negro (negativo),da igual en que polo lo ponga o es mejor hacerlo asi?

2/En caso de no querer hacer ninguna reduccion,no colocaria las resistencias,pero seria recomendable poner la ultima,la que esta en paralelo (creo que es de 10K)??

Una ultima ayudita por favor,respecto a las dos preguntas del post anterior.

Con esto ya podemos acabar con la duda de nuestro foro.

Gracias.


----------

